# Brown bottle coffee - delivery query



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello guys, I ordered some items over a week ago from these guys and haven't heard anything since. I've emailed them numerous times to no avail.

Anyone had any bad experience with these guys?

**Update from Brown Bottle Coffee below**


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

They used to post here but I haven't seem very much of them recently. I've never ordered from them, however, considering they are a two-man company - as per own post in this forum - I am wondering whether it may be something related to the eater holidays?

You can try pinging them on this forum to see if it helps. Their Forum name is brownbottlecoffee. Good luck.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The Brown Bottle decaf we ordered came fairly quickly if I recall. He then followed up with an email asking if everything was OK. I thought it was pretty good service.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Used them a couple of times and coffee arrived very quickly. Used to get a lot of emails from them promoting this and that but haven't heard from them for a few weeks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good service once I got past the first order (it didn't turn up but a replacement was soon on its way). Maybe try a message via FB if you don't get them through the forum.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

There is a telephone number on their FB page - https://www.facebook.com/pg/brownbottlecoffee/about/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will ask them to review the thread as communication is usually great from Brown Bottle Coffee.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice one chaps. I was thinking it may be relating to the holidays! I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi truesuk

Just to keep you posted...My name is Mark, the other half of Brown Bottle Coffee.....I was overseas for Easter and left Brian in charge of dispatch...unfortunately Brian was in a very serious accident last Monday...he has wiped of of his road bike by an OAP and and is in a very bad way.

Since Easter I have dispatched all orders and to the best of my knowledge replied to any email queries..if you can let me know what name you ordered and what you ordered with the order number Ill let you know when it was dispatched.

I hope you all had a better Easter than Brian did, Cheers Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's terrible news Mark.

As a keen cyclist myself the situation is all too real. Health first - please wish him a speedy recovery from all of us.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Glenn.....Ill send him your regards

He's really gutted as he was training for an iron man comp next month..!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BrownBottleCoffee said:


> Hi truesuk
> 
> Just to keep you posted...My name is Mark, the other half of Brown Bottle Coffee.....I was overseas for Easter and left Brian in charge of dispatch...unfortunately Brian was in a very serious accident last Monday...he has wiped of of his road bike by an OAP and and is in a very bad way.
> 
> ...


Oh no, how absolutely awful. Sending more speedy recovery wishes. All the very best to both of you.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh f..., hope he gets well as soon as possible!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's terrible news! Health always comes before work, and I hope Brian makes a full recovery.

As for customer service, I can't fault them.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Awful, awful news. I really wish him a full recovery as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh dear I feel really bad now!! I hope he gets well. Also coming from a fellow cyclist - it can be crazy out there sometimes! You really got to keep your wits about you especially on some of those long sportives where concentration can lapse!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

A very happy customer well worth the wait!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@truecksuk

Do they sell some of their coffee in those brown bottles?

If so...dig it!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> @truecksuk
> 
> Do they sell some of their coffee in those brown bottles?
> 
> If so...dig it!


Indeed. Comes with a lovely 150g bag...! Totally dig it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That Peru-Tunki is lovely, both in normal and decaf (you can't really tell any difference if you didn't know it was decaf.)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> That Peru-Tunki is lovely, both in normal and decaf (you can't really tell any difference if you didn't know it was decaf.)


I agree, it really is a lovely coffee both ways!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Rhys Obviously, the temporary blip in Brown Bottles's level of service can be put down to some very unfortunate and unforeseen circumstances. Obviously, @truecksck would not have been aware at the time of posting.

Might it be a nice idea to modify the title of this thread such that 'poor service?' is changed to 'delivery query'?

Every time I see the former I think it, albeit unintentionally, does them a little disservice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with snakehipd here the roaster has rectified the problem and offered an explanation there is no reason why we would need to have the title any more


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree, I was thinking that just now.

Thread title updated.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Every time I see the former I think it, albeit unintentionally, does them a little disservice.


Good Old Snakehips!


----------

